# New sweater



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Just finished this sweater for the winter. We can't wait for it to cool off.



Pattern adapted from truenorthknitting. Good instructions and easy for advanced beginner to follow.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Good job Mama!! I've got a lovely cabled sweater on my needles right now that is driving me batty. Here's hoping I finish it before it gets cold! Yours looks very warm and cozy!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

God speed with your knitting. Please post a pic when you finish.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

This jumper is so good, well done! It's really nice you should make and sell them I think they would be a hit


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Love this little sweater! I wish I could make something like this! It's hard to find sweaters small enough for Harleigh where we live!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean. I haven't seen a sweater yet small enough for Piper. So glad it's fun to make them.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

That sweater is beautiful and looks very warm . I really wish I knew how to knit, because Cuddles would have had so many sweaters by now!


----------

